# Tax info



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

HI CAN ANYONE TELL ME A LITTLE ABOUT TAX ON PROPERTY'S IN GREECE. WE CURRENTLY LIVE IN UK WITH A SECOND HOME IN GREECE. A FRIEND IN OUR VILLAGE HAS JUST PAYED 1400 EURO TAX BILL. MY ACCOUNTANT HAS INFORMED ME THAT PROVIDED WE PAY 2500 EURO INTO OUR GREEK BANK EACH YEAR THEN WE MAY NOT HAVE TO PAY ANY TAX SINCE WE STILL LIVE IN THE UK. 
WHAT'S YOUR VIEWS GUYS ?? Thanks


----------

